
Congress Finance Graph - jacob9706
https://congress-finance.herokuapp.com/
======
jacob9706
Thought this may be of use for journalists or anyone interested in money's
influence in politics.

I whipped this up over the last few days and could use some contributors if
anyone is interested. [https://github.com/jacob-ebey/congress-
finance](https://github.com/jacob-ebey/congress-finance)

